# Moving hive via trailer



## lupester (Mar 12, 2008)

I have a trailer that I am going to move and leave my bees on during their pollination schedule this year. A couple of questions for people who are moving hives. 

1. I know the hive staples will keep the bottom box attached to the bottom board...whats the best method for keeping the other boxes from shifting during moving. 

2. Does everyone pretty much use nylon straps to secure the hives?

3. Where does one come up with the nets they put over the hives so the girls don't get out during transportation.

4. I have purchased a 18' flat bed that has mobile home axles an leaf springs. Would it be a wise idea to get rims that could take highway truck tires that might give more to make the ride a little less rigid on the girls?

Thanks in advance for any ideas.

Regards,
Lupester


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Sounds like a nice trailer. Don't forget to lock the trailer some how so it won't be stolen.


----------



## nabeehive (Oct 23, 2009)

1. don't trailer the hives with more then two boxes high.
2. don't open the hives prior to moving to new location. this keeps the boxes glued together with wax and prop.
3. you can tie down the hive with ratch straps, rope, cross bars. lay a 1x1 angled over the top of the hive run threaded rod down between the hive bodies (every fourth one) and use a wing nut to tighten down.
4. you can buy landscape fabric (like shade screen) for pretty cheap. use wood strips and screws or nails to pin the fabric down to the deck of the trailer.
5. set the hives back on the trailer for the netting to cover the entrance.


----------



## nabeehive (Oct 23, 2009)

6. when supering the hives remember the weight increases as the nector comes in. so support the corners of the trailer to avoid the trailer from tipping back and knocking the hives over (experence!).
7. bring a air tank to fill the tires before you transport. sure enough one will be flat.
8. take your tag or others might.


----------



## lupester (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## ga.beeman (Mar 29, 2009)

I use the threaded rod between to hives and put angle iron or roadsign post sections about 20 -24" long on top and screw a nut down on them. This works really good when you get to where you are going just run the nut back enough to get the angle loose and you can turn it and it will slide down between the to hives out of the way. The only problem is that each hive needs to be the same height when you tighten them down. works really good me


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

I dunno with the amount of hives you have why you would go to the trouble. A dolly and blocks are cheap. A stolen trailer and hives is not. If I am not to terribly concerned about the hives (i.e. breeder queen hives) i will just set the hives on the trailer and go. The darkness will keep them in. I also use window screen in the entrances. 

mike


----------



## Naturegoods (Mar 12, 2010)

Harbor Freight has a coupon for four pack of nylon ratchet clamps for $10 in Feb. On my wish lilst.


----------



## johng (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks Naturegoods I will swing by and pick some up. That is the last thing I need to finish up my pallets.


----------



## rrussell6870 (May 14, 2009)

I would ditch the Mobil home axles and get a set of dexter cambered axles (3,500#s each, come with springs already, cost about $300 for the set)... they are far better for longevity, easier to pull, and much smoother ride... actually the bias ply trailer tires are designed to give a softer ride than radial truck tires, so you want to stick with them if you can... just drop 5psi if it feels too rigid, but slow down a bit because this can cause more bouncing.
Ps... we move hives a lot... individually wrap them with ratchet straps and leave the straps on each one... face the entrances to the rear while in transport... only move them at night (yes, they will eat you alive, but screening the entrances in the heat can cause them to crowd the screen and suffocate the whole hive)... netting won't be necessary once you get moving because they will cluster up pretty quickly... just gas up, plan your route and don't stop till you are ready to unload (or in this case, until you are ready to spin them around to face the edges).

Good luck!


----------

